# "Dressy" work boots



## Badfish740 (Dec 3, 2010)

I work in an office, but I don't do the suit and tie thing-we're allowed to wear khakis and button down shirts.  I'm not big on "shoes"-I prefer boots.  On the weekends I live in my workboots (Carolina Loggers), so I wear boots to work too, the problem is they're crap-at least the ones I've been buying.  Usually I just pick up a pair of black 6" boots at one of those shoe warehouse places and they fall apart in a year or less.  I like black work boots because as long as your pants come down low enough they don't look that much different than a black dress shoe.  Lately I've been looking for better quality boots that fit the bill and found these:

http://www.midwestboots.com/Merchan...&Product_Code=WO2582&Category_Code=Waterproof

They're a little pricey at $144, but I'm betting with Wolverine you're getting what you pay for.  Anybody have any other recommendations?


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a pair of those Carolina loggers last week. So far I like them. How have they held up for you?


----------



## mrfjsf (Dec 3, 2010)

Im not a big wolverine fan. I just dont think they hold up. I dont like Rockies either. My boots of choice in order from most to least favorite: Danner, Carolina, and Timberland. These are the three longest lasting boots ive owned. And I am VERY VERY hard on shoes/boots...just ask my wife   For a "dressy" boot, id pick Timberland's. I have a pair for work and dress, they have both held up to my feet very well for the price.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Dec 3, 2010)

Ariats. They started out as a riding boot company, but they make awesome workboots now. http://www.ariat.com/Work/Men/Footwear/WorkBoots/

I still have the riding boots I got ten years ago and they're a bit shabby on the inside, but still very comfortable. I wear my workboots whenever I'm not wearing sandals, practically. 

~Rose


----------



## mrfjsf (Dec 3, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Ariats. They started out as a riding boot company, but they make awesome workboots now. http://www.ariat.com/Work/Men/Footwear/WorkBoots/
> 
> I still have the riding boots I got ten years ago and they're a bit shabby on the inside, but still very comfortable. I wear my workboots whenever I'm not wearing sandals, practically.
> 
> ~Rose



I never knew they started making work boots. I have two pair of their riding boots...VERY comfortable boots too!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 3, 2010)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> I work in an office, but I don't do the suit and tie thing-we're allowed to wear khakis and button down shirts.  I'm not big on "shoes"-I prefer boots.  On the weekends I live in my workboots (Carolina Loggers), so I wear boots to work too, the problem is they're crap-at least the ones I've been buying.  Usually I just pick up a pair of black 6" boots at one of those shoe warehouse places and they fall apart in a year or less.  I like black work boots because as long as your pants come down low enough they don't look that much different than a black dress shoe.  Lately I've been looking for better quality boots that fit the bill and found these:
> 
> http://www.midwestboots.com/Merchan...&Product_Code=WO2582&Category_Code=Waterproof
> 
> They're a little pricey at $144, but I'm betting with Wolverine you're getting what you pay for.  *Anybody have any other recommendations*?



Get Danners - get the Rainforest model.  Then get a tin of Kiwi black shoe polish.


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yikes for a 140 I could buy 5 pr of WM's Brahama boots.

Back in the day I use to buy a new pair of Tom McMahon's best boots every year...that way I had a work pair and a go to church pair.

One year I broke 2 eyelets in under a month and that TM store I patronized for over 10 years wouldn't replace the it even with the receipt. Well alrighty then. 

Next time I needed a boot I bought the discounted K-mart boot but with the money I saved I started buying 2 pair at a time and never looked back. I'm hard on boots to begin with and even in the summer they'll be exposed to water and mud. If I get a good year+ out of them for $30 I'm happy.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 3, 2010)

I wear these to the office just about every day.

http://www.thefryecompany.com/Product-Men-Boots-Harness-87350BLK.aspx

You should be able to find them a lot cheaper than their website.  Rugged, rebuildable and you can get away with them at the office.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 3, 2010)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> I work in an office, but I don't do the suit and tie thing-we're allowed to wear khakis and button down shirts.  I'm not big on "shoes"-I prefer boots.  On the weekends I live in my workboots (Carolina Loggers), so I wear boots to work too, the problem is they're crap-at least the ones I've been buying.  Usually I just pick up a pair of black 6" boots at one of those shoe warehouse places and they fall apart in a year or less.  I like black work boots because as long as your pants come down low enough they don't look that much different than a black dress shoe.  Lately I've been looking for better quality boots that fit the bill and found these:
> 
> http://www.midwestboots.com/Merchan...&Product_Code=WO2582&Category_Code=Waterproof
> 
> They're a little pricey at $144, but I'm betting with Wolverine you're getting what you pay for.  Anybody have any other recommendations?



I don't balk at paying a big price for shoes because every time I've tried to go cheap they just did not fit me well at all and ended up with sore feet, legs and back. However, the Wolverine's you gave a link to I would say were good except for the fact they have gore-tex liners. I am not a big fan of gore-tex in shoes. Simply put, they are too hot to wear indoors and it does not take long for the gore-tex to simply plug up and there is no ventilation at all. 

I've always been a big fan or Red Wing boots and this goes way back from my youth. I've worn them farming, logging, and once had a hammer mill to go around to farms grinding feed, etc. Most of my working life was spent on my feet or driving truck and the Red Wings have served me well.


----------



## Badfish740 (Dec 3, 2010)

adrpga498 said:
			
		

> I got a pair of those Carolina loggers last week. So far I like them. How have they held up for you?



I've had them going on two years now and they're showing no signs of wearing out.  The soles/heel have held up well and other than scuffing on the toes the leather still looks pretty good.  They're not bad-a little heavy, but you get used to it.  My dad was a UPS delivery driver and he swore by them which is why I decided to get a pair-he could walk all day in them on all types of surfaces and not end up with sore feet, legs, back, etc...  The steel toe is nice for splitting because I have a horizontal and I'm always dodging falling splits.  The only thing I was sad to see was that they're made in China.  



			
				Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Get Danners - get the Rainforest model.  Then get a tin of Kiwi black shoe polish.



They sure are a nice looking boot but holy sticker shock batman!  I know, I know, good boots cost money, and obviously Danners are made in the good 'ol USA.  



			
				RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Ariats. They started out as a riding boot company, but they make awesome workboots now. http://www.ariat.com/Work/Men/Footwear/WorkBoots/



These are interesting: http://www.ariat.com/Work/Men/Footwear/WorkBoots/Sierra.html  The price is good and the look is what I'm going for-maybe I'll stop at Tractor Supply this weekend and check them out.


----------



## holland_patrick (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.midwestboots.com/Merchan...de=JD4501&Category_Code=Outdoor_Hunting_Boots

I have something like this from cabella's I really like them



these are the ones i got..

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Work-Western/Mens-Western-Wellington-Boots|/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104183280/i/103943880/Cabelas-GORE-TEX174-Steel-Toe-Badlands-1134-Wellington/735287.uts?destination=/catalog/browse/footwear-mens-footwear-mens-work-western-mens-western-wellington-boots/_/N-1101194/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_103943880


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the look of these if I'm wearing boots to the office (which I do not) I think they almost pass for a loafer looking deal when you are wearing pants. I don't think the one in this picture is steel-toed, but I've seen some.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 3, 2010)

I keep a pair of shoes at the office in the Winter.
No way I can wear boots and sit at a desk.
Not good Winter boots.
My feet would melt or the boots would be off and I'd be stocking footed.

And if I get dragged off to the Mall when there's snow on the ground the shoes or boots will be in the back seat of the car.
I had to walk 3 miles in a pair of penny loafers in 6 inches of snow once.
besides a phone and an extra pair of shoes wet frozen feet  will never never ever happen to me again.


----------



## bboulier (Dec 4, 2010)

I go for comfortable at work- New Balance and as many EEE's as you can count.  For splitting wood, I go for comfortable plus safe.  Just bought some Carolina boots (CA3517):  "This waterproof leather upper features a taibrelle lining, steel shank, PU midsole, a slip an oil resistant TPU outsole and direct attach construction. DRYZ® technology, an innovative insole system that absorbs moisture and converts it into a dry gel within the insole of the shoe. As a result, the insole absorbs the moisture from perspiration throughout the day, yet remains dry to the touch. Steel toe meets or exceeds the compression and impact testing rating of 1-75 and will absorb up to 75 lbs. of impact. Electrical hazard tested to withstand applications of 14,400 volts at 60hz for one minute without leakage."  Picked them up for about $85 at a local army surplus store.  Very comfortable.  I bought about a size up in D width  for extra width and thick socks - and the specs sound good, although I have not yet looked up what a "taibrelle lining" is.


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Dec 6, 2010)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> I work in an office, but I don't do the suit and tie thing-we're allowed to wear khakis and button down shirts.  I'm not big on "shoes"-I prefer boots.  On the weekends I live in my workboots (Carolina Loggers), so I wear boots to work too, the problem is they're crap-at least the ones I've been buying.  Usually I just pick up a pair of black 6" boots at one of those shoe warehouse places and they fall apart in a year or less.  I like black work boots because as long as your pants come down low enough they don't look that much different than a black dress shoe.  Lately I've been looking for better quality boots that fit the bill and found these:
> 
> http://www.midwestboots.com/Merchan...&Product_Code=WO2582&Category_Code=Waterproof
> 
> They're a little pricey at $144, but I'm betting with Wolverine you're getting what you pay for.  Anybody have any other recommendations?



I've got on a pair of Redwings that look a lot like the ones you referenced above. I paid about $170 but they are well worth it. I've worn them five days a week for the last year and a half and they are still like brand new.  Super comfortable and water resistant.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a hand injury and couldn't lace up shoes so I bought a pair of Georgia Boot slip on "romeo" style boots that are extra tall for a little more support and to keep deeper snow out off of my ankles. They are waterproof and the leather is soft. They pretty much pass for decently dressy boots. Cozy as heck.

Those Harley boots earlier with the big chrome ring wouldn't pass for dressy aroudn here.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Dec 7, 2010)

For the life of me, I can't find the non-zip ones on line at the moment. I have always found that the zippers only last a year, so I went to non-zip. Prolly dressy enough for the office you describe. Not really tough enough for logging excursions though.

http://www.google.com/search?q=bate...YQzAMwAA&biw=1579&bih=999&fp=e18ec2db23988f7d


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 7, 2010)

Blundstones.  I walked up and down Manhattan in them without my feet getting sore.

I've scored some from eBay(new of course) and from 6pm.com (Zappos.com clearance site)


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 8, 2010)

I have owned a few different boots from Chippewa over the years and have been happy with the quality, fit and durability of them all. A few of their boots are even made here in the USA! http://www.chippewaboots.com/


----------



## pybyr (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a pair of US-made RedWings that must be going on 7-8 years old (I got them second hand as a handmedown from my father 4-5 years ago- and he'd worn them several years) and they are still comfortable as heck and the soles are barely worn (despite the fact that I wear them nearly year round in all possible situations other than the day job.  The soles have no real crevices that'd track dirt, and yet, to my amazement, maintain good traction on wet and cold surfaces.  This pair is pretty scuffed-looking from being worn so much under all sorts of circumstances, but if they were new, I'd not hesitate to wear in a casual work environment.


----------

